# Brickens!! (pic heavy)



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous horse... I am so jealous


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

*Gorgeous horse... I am so jealous *

Aww thanks!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> He is gorgeous!!!


Thanks![/quote]


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Your welcome!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks great, veryyyy cute!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG i love love loveeee the pic where hes holding his bridle


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful bay! I love the profile shots!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Great camera, great horse! What a marvelous looking bay!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> He looks great, veryyyy cute!


Thanks poptart!



> OMG i love love loveeee the pic where hes holding his bridle


Thanks, I love that one too. It makes me crack up everytime I see it.



> Beautiful bay! I love the profile shots!


Thanks!!



> Great camera, great horse! What a marvelous looking bay!


Thanks, I love the new camera (its a big update from the one my parents bought before I was born) and I can actually take some great pics of Brickens, which I couldn't do much of before.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the third one. He's such a cutie


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> I like the third one. He's such a cutie


Thanks Sara, that pic turned out so great. I love the lighting in it.


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

His face marking looks like someone splatted it with white paint then it dripped down a little. So cute! I love his color... Bays rock!


----------



## jessica_jane86 (Sep 8, 2008)

omg hes GORGEOUS!!!! he's got such a beautiful face!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> His face marking looks like someone splatted it with white paint then it dripped down a little. So cute! I love his color... Bays rock!


Thanks and his face marking does look like that, though I never thought of that. I always thought it looked like a dandelion or upside down exclamation point. Thanks again for the comment.



> omg hes GORGEOUS!!!! he's got such a beautiful face!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the comment!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Brickens is SOOO beautiful!! I love bay thoroughbreds! (Hence, I have one!). The ones of him with the bridle in his mouth are too cute. What a lovable goof!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> Brickens is SOOO beautiful!! I love bay thoroughbreds! (Hence, I have one!). The ones of him with the bridle in his mouth are too cute. What a lovable goof!


Thanks Jubilee! He definately has a personality that is very unique, but that's what makes him so special


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh he's so pretty!! oh ps how did you make your avatar and siggy?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks free_sprtd! 
Umm... I can't remember who made my sig and avatar but I know someone on here made the sig and someone on another forum made the avatar.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hes sooooooo pretty  Looks very pretty under saddle!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks english rider!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww, the one where he's holding his bridle is soo cute. And you're right, that camera does take really good pictures! :shock:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks! I love those too. I'm so glad I had the camera handy when he did that because then I can remember it forever.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I love pictures.


----------

